# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  تعلم فن الإتيكيت من سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

## هويدا

قول أحد المتخصصين بفن الإتيكيت :

اطلعت على المدرسة السويسرية للإتيكيت وتعرفت على المدرسه الفرنسية للإتيكيت و لكني انبهرت و تأثرت بمدرسة محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام في الإتيكيت " حسن التعامل مع الآخرين " :…

١- للأسف يبهرنا مشهد ممثل أجنبي يطعم زوجته في الأفلام الأجنبية و لا ننبهر بالحديث الشريف "إن أفضل الصدقة لقمة يضعها الرجل في فم زوجته"
...


٢- يعتقدون أن تبادل الورود بين الأحبة عادة غربية و نسوا الحديث الشريف : (من عرض عليه ريحان فلا يرده فانه خفيف المحمل طيب الريح ) .

٣- ينبهرون عندما يرون الرجل الغربي يفتح باب السيارة لزوجته ولن يعلموا انه في غزوة خيبر جلس رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم على الأرض وهو مجهد و جعل زوجته صفيه تقف على فخذه الشريف لتركب ناقتها، هذا سلوكه فالمعركة فكيف كان في المنزل ؟!!!

٤- كان وفاة رسولنا الكريم في حجر أم المؤمنين عائشة و كان بإمكانه أن يتوفى و هو ساجد لكنه اختار أن يكون آخر أنفاسه بحضن زوجته ..

---
٥- عندما كان النبي مع أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها عندما يريد أن يشرب يأخذ نفس الكأس الذي شربت فيه و يشرب من نفس المكان الذي شربت منه ..

* ولكن ماذا يفعل أولئك الذي انبهرنا بإتيكيتهم في مثل هذه الحالة .
--

٦- (قال رسول الله إنك لن تنفق نفقة إلا أجرت عليها حتى اللقمة ترفعها إلى فم امرأتك ) إنها المحبة والرومانسية الحقيقة من الهدي النبوي ..

* لكن عند اهل الايتيكيت الغربي ومن انبهروا بهم المرأة تحاسب في المطعم عن نفسها و زوجها يحاسب عن نفسه
--

٧- سئلت السيدة عائشه ما كان رسول الله يعمل في بيته ؟ قالت كان بشراً من البشر يخيط ثوبه و يحلب شاته و يخدم نفسه و أهله ..

*وفي الإتيكيت الغربي يقولون للعالم اخدم نفسك بنفسك !

سأكتبها على جبين المجد عنوانا
من لم يعشـق الرسول ليس إنسانا
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وحبيبنا وقدوتنا محمد

----------


## shimaa fadel

اللهم صلى وسلم على رسولنا خير خلق الله الرحمه المهداه سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :S22:

----------


## ايمان السيد

لا إله إلا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------

